# Nosey neighbor



## Rocky-n-Ruca (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey everyone I don't really know where I would post this but I think this is the closest category to my topic. So I have two dogs and the other day they got into a fight over food. Nothing too serious but we decided to seperate them for the time being. We kept one outside and one inside. We usually let them both in the house in the morning and then outside when were at work. Well when we had seperated the two a neighbor of mine decided to peer over our fence. She knocked on our door and said she was about to report us for keeping our dog outside. He has a house and water so we really didn't know why she would report us. We told her our reasons for putting him outside and she still refused to let it go. We had guest over and told her hen they leave we will see if they'll get along and she even went as far as to asking my guest when they plan on leaving. It made everything really uncomfortable because the only way she could possibly have seen into our yard was if she climbed our fence. And why was she climbing our fence in the first place? Well ever since that day we can hear her outside looking over the fence. My dog has a very distinctive bark when intruders come close so I know someone is out there. She's been going around telling our other neighbors aswell which is really annoying. She's been sayin that we need to give our dogs up to loving homes. Our home is a loving home. My question is...are we really in the wrong for letting our dogs out in our yard? In my opinion dogs should be in a yard as long as there's food water and shelter. Or is she wrong for climbing our fence and peering into our yard. Btw you can see into our house from the yard so what's stopping her from looking into our houses? We're scared she's going to take it Into her own hands and steal our dogs out of our yard when were not home. I would crate them but I work really long shifts and I don't think crating a dog or that long is healthy.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Tell her to get bent.. its not illegal in CA to have your dog loose in YOUR backyard


----------



## Chelle (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd say ignore her, but that'll get you but so far, so instead I say know your rights as a dog owner (which you can find in your local or state website animal care and control website) and at the most extreme install a camera facing your yard area outside (well that's what my hubby did and we are able to even view it while away from home on the Internet or our cell phones). At least you'd be able to monitor not just your dogs, but your nosey neighbor as well. On and did I mention you can even talk through the mic if your device and if can be heard through the camera (coolest & greatest investment EVER).

SN: The manufacturer of my camera is Foscam and Groupon actually has a great desk on them right now)

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm with ceelint shelter, food (if your not home during feeding time) and water. Then if she keeps getting stupid, I would call the cops, and tell them that your scared she might try to hurt dogs, dogs have been killed in their backyards before. 

or teach your dogs to jump when someone looks over, she wont look in again if a dog jumps right near her face. :angeldevi


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok that would straight piss me off and I would have told her off too. Their dogs for goodness sake, being outside is neither illegal or cruel. Ya know what I'd do, I'd call the cops on her ass and make a police report. Not only is she trespassing if she comes into your yard but if the dog does end up going missing they'll know where to look


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Ok that would straight piss me off and I would have told her off too. Their dogs for goodness sake, being outside is neither illegal or cruel. Ya know what I'd do, I'd call the cops on her ass and make a police report. Not only is she trespassing if she comes into your yard but if the dog does end up going missing they'll know where to look


This! i would totally either call the cops on her, peeping tom type call, or find the laws that prove what ur doin is legal and print them out and confront her. if she continues to bug u... then call the cops. but yes food, water, shelt and secure yard are all perfectly fine. i personally dont leave my dogs in the yard cuz my neighborhood is ghetto and they would prolly go missing or end up dead. but i understand ur situation.


----------



## Rocky-n-Ruca (Apr 30, 2012)

Chelle said:


> I'd say ignore her, but that'll get you but so far, so instead I say know your rights as a dog owner (which you can find in your local or state website animal care and control website) and at the most extreme install a camera facing your yard area outside (well that's what my hubby did and we are able to even view it while away from home on the Internet or our cell phones). At least you'd be able to monitor not just your dogs, but your nosey neighbor as well. On and did I mention you can even talk through the mic if your device and if can be heard through the camera (coolest & greatest investment EVER).
> 
> SN: The manufacturer of my camera is Foscam and Groupon actually has a great desk on them right now)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! We're definitely putting up a camara. I've been doing some research and I'm pretty sure she's committing a couple misdemeanors. Peeping Tom disorderly conduct and disurpting quiet enjoyment or something like that. And im pretty sure i can sue her for harassment too. She's driving my dogs nuts!! They freak out everytime she pops her head over! Why doesn't she get it! I think the next time she threatens to report us I'm just going to say go ahead. They're not going I find anything wrong. We're not neglecting our dogs. It also really bugged me that she said were not a loving family. Like she knows our life! Or maybe she does...maybe she's been spying on us from the fence. Lol that's me just being paranoid tho. After I install the camara and catch her I'm goin to file a report. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this is rediculous.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tell her to take her nosey ass else where. She can call and report that your dog is outside all she wants lmao.


I am not as nice as you are and would have told a twit what for. You are doing nothing wrong and are doing what is best for your dogs as these fights can be very serious in this breed. Tell her to blow her self and mind her own business.

Oh an yes I would be filing charges against her.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea I would have let her have it lol. I'm confrontational especially when it comes to my dogs. The camera sounds like a good idea! She obviously doesn't have a clue if she thinks having a dog outside is neglect.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea security camera are always a plus too  they have nice ones at Home Depot


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

We too have the nosey neighbors. They feel that they can do no wrong because they go to church and all but if you do something similar to what they do, they are all up your behind about it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely report her ass.I would have already told her to fuck off and where she could go with her nosey ass.
Is it against the law to point a gun at her face while she's looking over?I do believe I would have done that too.But then again I am in the south where you can get away with something like that lol
If you were closer I'd give you some of these barb wire rolls that I have.Let her stick her hands up there on the fence to peep while that's there and see if she does it again


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Get a surveillance camera. It's only a matter a time before this somehow escalates.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Lay ready to take some pictures of her and be sure she sees you doing so! She definitely could escalate her actions....very frustrating! You should try to document as much as you can with pix or videos and even a police report so if she calls them there will already be a record of her intentions.


----------



## Bull Pitbulls (Dec 20, 2012)

I see you're in San Diego where the weather is mild, so your dog is probably not too cold. And you seem like a very responsible and caring owner. It sounds as if that neighbor has it out for you for personal reasons, or is just really bored. Very little you can do about that. Yes, its a good idea to cover your ass and document as much as possible like others have mentioned, but I would also just try to be as nice as possible to that person. I usually respond to my neighbors with a lot of kindness and communication. Killing them with kindness usually makes them back off, as opposed to reacting with anger or resentment. I realize that I am the one with the pitbull, so I try to be extra nice to remove a lot of the misconceptions and perceptions most people tend to have for pitbull owners. Yeah it takes some work, but that's just one of the many joys of owning a pitbull : )


----------



## Rocky-n-Ruca (Apr 30, 2012)

So I guess here an update. She called SPCA on us  but...they came and said nothing was wrong with the way our dogs are being treated. They took pictures and also told us that they get called out to this neighbor ALLLLL THE TIME because of this lady. The guy said this was his third visit! So she's been calling on everyone! As we were seeing the SPCA guy leave the lady is standing outside! So my wife goes up and confronts her telling her about all the laws she's breaking and this lady threatens her! She says she's going to kick my wife's ass and is going to continue to keep calling. We've came to the conclusion that she's mentally unstable.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I would call the cops and says she's threatened you. Maybe they can do something. Sounds like she's harassing you for no reason except that you have dogs outside.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, next time u confront her get some audio or pic/video and call the cops. Or even a statement from a/c might be enough to prove harassment.


----------



## Joey71 (Jan 21, 2013)

Teach the dog to bite her ass... Dumb b%#*%.. I have a bully bluenose pit myself and my driveway gate needs fixing like one gate is completely off th pole so its always open.. I let my dog out in the yard and just watch people skip a beat when they notice the dog out and the gate open.. My dog is good she wont take a step out the gate.. I have left her in the yard all by herself and she just watches people walk by.. Just funny how people are..








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Joey71 said:


> Teach the dog to bite her ass... Dumb b%#*%.. I have a bully bluenose pit myself and my driveway gate needs fixing like one gate is completely off th pole so its always open.. I let my dog out in the yard and just watch people skip a beat when they notice the dog out and the gate open.. My dog is good she wont take a step out the gate.. I have left her in the yard all by herself and she just watches people walk by.. Just funny how people are..
> View attachment 15105
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have to disagree. We are trying to set POSITIVE examples. Teaching him to "bite her ass" is not. They aren't human aggressive nor are they good guard dogs. And bully bluenose pit isn't a breed. You have a beautiful dog, but Blue nose is just a color to describe their noses and there are either apbt or AmBullies(or amstaff etc). No bully pits just to clarify  (not trying to be rude about it either)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joey71 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cain, i have to say your right, i just do not tolerate nieghbors like that..and i meant that as a figure of speech.. As with the breed.. I always thought AmBullies where a form of pitbulls and stella being blue in color is why i say bluenose.. Not alot of people understand AmBully but they sure know pitbull.. But my baby is great... She lives my 5 year old
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Joey71 said:


> Cain, i have to say your right, i just do not tolerate nieghbors like that..and i meant that as a figure of speech.. As with the breed.. I always thought AmBullies where a form of pitbulls and stella being blue in color is why i say bluenose.. Not alot of people understand AmBully but they sure know pitbull.. But my baby is great... She lives my 5 year old
> View attachment 15130
> 
> 
> ...


I know where your coming from. I have 2 American Bullies and I noticed the vet had them in the computer as "Pit Bull Mix" so I told her its not a big deal but I would prefer if they are put in there under American Bully because they aren't pit bull at all. So she looks over the desk and said are you sure that's what they are and I said yes I'm sure. When she printed out my bill it then said American Pit Bull Terrier...I gave up 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Joey71 said:


> Teach the dog to bite her ass... Dumb b%#*%.. I have a bully bluenose pit myself and my driveway gate needs fixing like one gate is completely off th pole so its always open.. I let my dog out in the yard and just watch people skip a beat when they notice the dog out and the gate open.. My dog is good she wont take a step out the gate.. I have left her in the yard all by herself and she just watches people walk by.. Just funny how people are..
> View attachment 15105
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Like Cain's Mom already pointed out we are about education. And we can appreciate a joke... just gotta make sure it comes off as a joke, ya know being just a written forum and all... sometimes words can get misconstrewed.

But yes, as a whole, we (the forum members) are familiar with the American Bully and the fact that they are technically not pit bulls. Poke around the bullies 101 section. Or the goldmine section... lotsa good info to be had.


----------

